# Kino.to offline: Mehrere Millionen Euro beschlagnahmt



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kino.to offline: Mehrere Millionen Euro beschlagnahmt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kino.to offline: Mehrere Millionen Euro beschlagnahmt


----------



## tolga9009 (19. Juni 2011)

> Der Hauptbeschuldigte aus Leipzig besaß Konten in *Spanien* im Wert von  2,5 Millionen Euro, das nun beschlagnahmt wurde.


Schweizer Konto FTW! Gibt nichts schlimmeres als Steuerhinterzug in Deutschland...


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Da waren nicht nur Geld sondern auch mehrere Luxusautos (Frag mich nur welche...)
Naja die hats eben erwischt....für die einen Schade die anderen Freuen sich. Jedem das seine


----------



## MRcKinG (19. Juni 2011)

Die Autos können so bei mir PArken nehme sie gerne und das geld auf mein schweiter bankkonto überweisen


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

P.S.: Hafte für nichts xDD


----------



## INU.ID (19. Juni 2011)

Ganz schön dämlich "derartiges" Geld auf nem Bankkonto zu lassen... mMn.

@tolga9009: Naja, schweizer Konten sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren (Stichwort "CD").


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Oh jaa....was war damals eig. mit der CD passiert, wurde die veröffentlicht ??


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. Juni 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ganz schön dämlich "derartiges" Geld auf nem Bankkonto zu lassen... mMn.
> 
> @tolga9009: Naja, schweizer Konten sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren (Stichwort "CD").


 
So hat er nun garnichts mehr. Wenn er klug war hat er sich irgendwo in einem garten Geld vergraben was er später nutzen kann wenn er aus dem Gefängnis raus ist.


----------



## dymas (19. Juni 2011)

Geld legt man nicht nur auf ein Konto o_0 Sowas muss gewaschen und investiert werden. Daran sieht man, dass die Betreiber von der Seite keine Kriminellen im eigentlichen Sinne sind -.-


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juni 2011)

Überraschung: Dem Betreiber ging es um Geld. Nein, sowas aber auch. Mein Weltbild ist erschüttert. 
"Schaut die sind Böse, die wollten ganz viel Geld damit verdienen! Denen ging es gar nicht darum das ihr gratis Filme schauen könnt! Steinigt sie jetzt."


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2011)

Für etwas gibt es Stiftungen und Treuhänder...


----------



## Thornscape (19. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Überraschung: Dem Betreiber ging es um Geld. Nein, sowas aber auch. Mein Weltbild ist erschüttert.
> "Schaut die sind Böse, die wollten ganz viel Geld damit verdienen! Denen ging es gar nicht darum das ihr gratis Filme schauen könnt! Steinigt sie jetzt."


 
Natürlich ist es keine Überraschung, dass die an Geld interessiert waren. Aber darum geht es auch gar nicht. Der springende Punkt ist, dass die Betreiber durch dieses Aktionen ihr Grauzonenprojekt in die illegale Zone geschoben haben!


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

Einfach nur typisch für unser korruptes, verkorkstes Rechtssystem.

Kaum rufen Firmen á la GEMA und Vertreiberfirmen fahren die Staatsanwaltschaften alles auf was nur geht, natürlich gegen entsprechend Bares und aufgrund deren halbkriminellen Anwälten, und zieht so ein Verfahren gegen eine Webseite wo niemandem direkten Schaden entsteht im Eiltempo durch.

Der normale Bürger kuckt mal wieder in die Röhre, gegen die täglichen Betrüger(-firmen) wird weiterhin nichts unternommen, alles dauert Jahre bis sich mal etwas tut, Verfahren verlaufen im Sand


----------



## Willforce (19. Juni 2011)

Hätten die Betreiber das Geld nach Griechenland gespendet dürften sie ihr Portal sicher weiter betreiben. 

Bei sowas haben die Anwälte leichtes Spiel und können schnell verdienen.
Es sollte mal einer die Machenschaften der Politiker aufdecken! Ich glaube da könnten wir aus Deutschland richtig was machen.


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2011)

dymas schrieb:


> Geld legt man nicht nur auf ein Konto o_0 Sowas muss gewaschen und investiert werden.


 
Stehts irgendwo dass die das nicht gemacht haben? Das Konto ist höchstwahrscheinlich nur ihre Portokasse und die Polizei hat nicht mal ein Bruchstück aufgedeckt was hinter der Kulisse abgeht. 

Aber die ganze Aktion ist doch eh nur ein Tropfen aufm heißen Stein, am Ende interessierts doch eh keinem mehr obs Kino.to noch gibt... naja gönnen wir die arme GVU mal ein halbes "Erfolgserlebnis"


----------



## Zombiez (19. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Einfach nur typisch für unser korruptes, verkorkstes Rechtssystem.
> 
> Kaum rufen Firmen á la GEMA und Vertreiberfirmen fahren die Staatsanwaltschaften alles auf was nur geht, natürlich gegen entsprechend Bares und aufgrund deren halbkriminellen Anwälten, und zieht so ein Verfahren gegen eine Webseite wo niemandem direkten Schaden entsteht im Eiltempo durch.
> 
> Der normale Bürger kuckt mal wieder in die Röhre, gegen die täglichen Betrüger(-firmen) wird weiterhin nichts unternommen, alles dauert Jahre bis sich mal etwas tut, Verfahren verlaufen im Sand


 
Du meinst die Aktion hat keine Jahre gedauert? Kino.to gibts ja erst seit ein paar Monaten...
Durch Kino.to ist Verbrauchern und Firmen ein großer Schaden entstanden, jeder hat was davon, dass so ein Geschwür aus der Welt geschaffen wurde!


----------



## toyzruz (19. Juni 2011)

und was haben die täglichen news zu kino.to mit
- pc
- games
- bzw. Hardware 
zu tun?


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

Zombiez schrieb:


> Durch Kino.to ist Verbrauchern und Firmen ein großer Schaden entstanden, jeder hat was davon, dass so ein Geschwür aus der Welt geschaffen wurde!


 
Das ist falsch.

Erstmal, wo ist dem Verbraucher ein Schaden entstanden?

Nirgends.

Höchstens den geldgeilen Produzentenfirmen die sowieso im Geld schwimmen (Produktionskosten 5 Millionene €, eingespielt 100 Millionen €, liest man so oft)

Allerdings dürfte der Schaden sehr gering sein, da nur ein kleiner Teil der Leute die Filme bei kino.to geschaut hat sich den Film auch im Kino angeschaut hätte wenn es kino.to nicht gegeben hätte. Außerdem ist die Qualität bei so Streamingwebseiten sowieso *******, nix für echte "Filmliebhaber", die auch mal ins Kino gehen.

Auf Kino.to wurden keine Filme gehostet, es wurde nur "verbunden" bzw. weitergeleitet. 
Wenn so eine Webseite geschlossen wird müsste man auch google schließen, schließlich findet man da Kinderpornos und urheberrechtlichgeschützte Dateien ohne Ende finden.

Aber vor so einem mächtigen Konzern traut sich die deutsche popelige Staatsanwaltschaft nichts zu machen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juni 2011)

Das die PC Games Hardware Seite sich auch mit Internet und zb Mobiltelefonen beschäftigt ist schon länger so. Find ich auch gut so. Meist verwendet man Hardware um ins Internet zu kommen.

@Zombiez: Wieso ist Verbrauchern ein großer Schaden entstanden?

@Topicupdate: Ob sie auch verhaftet worden wären, wenn sie nur bei den Links geblieben wären?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (19. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Einfach nur typisch für unser korruptes, verkorkstes Rechtssystem.
> 
> Kaum rufen Firmen á la GEMA und Vertreiberfirmen fahren die Staatsanwaltschaften alles auf was nur geht, natürlich gegen entsprechend Bares und aufgrund deren halbkriminellen Anwälten, und zieht so ein Verfahren gegen eine Webseite wo niemandem direkten Schaden entsteht im Eiltempo durch.
> 
> Der normale Bürger kuckt mal wieder in die Röhre, gegen die täglichen Betrüger(-firmen) wird weiterhin nichts unternommen, alles dauert Jahre bis sich mal etwas tut, Verfahren verlaufen im Sand


 





ThorMaer schrieb:


> Wenn so eine Webseite geschlossen wird  müsste man auch google schließen, schließlich findet man da Kinderpornos  und urheberrechtlichgeschützte Dateien ohne Ende finden.
> 
> Aber vor so einem mächtigen Konzern traut sich die deutsche popelige Staatsanwaltschaft nichts zu machen.



Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen(ganz meiner Meinung)


----------



## Rayken (19. Juni 2011)

Was hat eigentlich die Bildergalerie mit Kino.to zu tun?
ich hatte eigentlich Bilder von der Beschlagnamten Hardware bzw. den 3 Autos erwartet


----------



## cl55amg (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn du Kino.to Betreiber nachweisslich selbst Filme auf Hoster Server geladen haben, und dann verlinkt, dann haben sie jetzt ein devinitiv Problem und sind rechtlich eingreifbar.

Die Behörden wohl deshalb erst jetzt gehandelt, weil sie Beweise dafür gesammelt haben. Nur Links auf die Seite zu laden liegt immernoch in einer rechtlichen Grauzone, was anscheinend bei Kino.to deutlich weiter führte das sie den Kram selbst hochgeladen haben.


----------



## skdiggy (19. Juni 2011)

Rayken schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich die Bildergalerie mit Kino.to zu tun?


 
hatt ich mich auch gefragt  

Das geld kam doch nur zusammen weil irgendwelche Leute sich für ein Divx update angemeldet hatten


----------



## Bull56 (20. Juni 2011)

Rayken schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich die Bildergalerie mit Kino.to zu tun?
> ich hatte eigentlich Bilder von der Beschlagnamten Hardware bzw. den 3 Autos erwartet


 
catwomen gehört bestimmt auch zur hardware


----------



## bltpgermany (20. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> 
> Auf Kino.to wurden keine Filme gehostet, es wurde nur "verbunden" bzw. weitergeleitet.
> Wenn so eine Webseite geschlossen wird müsste man auch google schließen, schließlich findet man da Kinderpornos und urheberrechtlichgeschützte Dateien ohne Ende finden.


 
Wenn du die News gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, das eben genau das nicht der Fall war. Sie konnten belangt werden, weil sie eben nicht nur verlinkt haben, sondern auch die Filme selber beschafft, hochgeladen und teilweise auch selber gehostet haben.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

> Das ist falsch.
> 
> Erstmal, wo ist dem Verbraucher ein Schaden entstanden?
> 
> Nirgends.


 
Schaden im direkten Sinne nicht, aber im indirekten. Die Verbraucher mussten dafür mit höheren Preisen bei Musik, Blu-Ray und DVD bezahlen. Zumindest ist das die Aussage der Firmen. Die wollen ja den Verlust irgendwie wieder rein holen.


----------



## acc (20. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Schaden im direkten Sinne nicht, aber im indirekten. Die Verbraucher mussten dafür mit höheren Preisen bei Musik, Blu-Ray und DVD bezahlen. Zumindest ist das die Aussage der Firmen. Die wollen ja den Verlust irgendwie wieder rein holen.


 
höhere nachfrage ergibt höhere preise. selbst der käufer hat also von der konkurrenz durch kino.to profitiert.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

acc schrieb:


> höhere nachfrage ergibt höhere preise. selbst der käufer hat also von der konkurrenz durch kino.to profitiert.



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Höhere Nachfrage = höherer Preis gilt nicht immer!

Höhere Preise fördern Raubkopien und umgekehrt.


----------



## acc (20. Juni 2011)

ich mir schon , konkurrenz sorgt für sinkende preise, nicht höhere nachfrage. je mehr konkurrenz umso besser, jedenfalls für den verbraucher. die konzerne sehen das naturgemäss etwas anders, aber das uns egal sein .


----------



## kuer (20. Juni 2011)

Was heist es ist keinem Kunden Schaden entstanden? Wo leben die User von heute? Was glaubt ihr wo die produzierenden Firmen die Verluste wieder reinholen?aahhh richtig, beim Kunden der  zahlt! Was macht eine Firma der es Finanziel nicht gut geht?aaahh richtig, sie entlläst als erstes mal ein paar Mitarbeiter! (egal ob Kinos wegen schwindenden Besucherzahlen oder Verleiher oder Produktionsfirmen)Also Leute wacht mal auf. Auch das Argument...Die verdiehnen doch genug.. ist Kindergarten würdig. Wo zieht man die Grenze und wer bestimmt was zu viel ist. Mit sicherheit nicht ihr. Jeder soll für seine Arbeit entlohnt werden. Selbst wenn Kino.to nur verlinkt hätte, so ist es beihilfe zur Straftat und gehört bestraft. Ist ja wie einem Einbrecher die Tür aufhalten . Manche haben schon ein verschrobenes Gerechtigkeitsempfinden. Seht mal weiter und nicht nur euch. Kommt mal zu der Einsicht, das man eben nicht alles haben kann oder sehen kann, wenn das Geld nicht da ist und neidet nicht jedem sein verdiehntes Geld.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

> konkurrenz sorgt für sinkende preise, nicht höhere nachfrage. je mehr konkurrenz umso besser


Mag sein, aber bei Blu-Ray´s oder DVD´s ist das so nicht zu 100% umzusetzen. 

Wir (Verbraucher) können nur hoffen, das durch die Schließung von solchen Protalen wie Kino.to, die Industrie ihre Versprechen hällt, und die Medien günstiger auf den Markt bringt.

@ kuer

Das mit den Mitarbeitern ist mir auch klar. Nur hab ich in diesem Fall die Sache mal nur von der finanziellen Seite gesehen. 
Das Existenzen auf dem Spiel stehen, darüber müssen wir ja nicht reden. Sowas sollte eh klar sein.


----------



## KrHome (20. Juni 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Was macht eine Firma der es Finanziel nicht gut geht?aaahh richtig, sie entlläst als erstes mal ein paar Mitarbeiter! (egal ob Kinos wegen schwindenden Besucherzahlen oder Verleiher oder Produktionsfirmen)


 That's the point! Die sinkende Nachfrage würde eher nicht für höhere Preise sorgen, denn das würde die Leute nur nochmehr zu den Raubkopien treiben. Viel entscheidender ist die wirtschaftliche (und kulturelle!) Bedeutung der Industrie, denn die stellt Arbeitsplätze und die tragen zum Wohlstand bei. 

Aber selbst hier kann man keine genauen Angaben machen, da das durch illegale Kopien gesparte Geld ja wiederum anderen Industrien zugewendet wird.

Letztlich wären die volkswirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen wohl nicht soooo dramatisch, aber wir hätten halt keine Filme und Musik mehr, weil keiner damit Geld verdienen kann. Also warum Arbeitskraft dafür aufwenden?!


----------



## d00mfreak (20. Juni 2011)

Zombiez schrieb:


> Durch Kino.to ist Verbrauchern und Firmen ein großer Schaden entstanden, jeder hat was davon, dass so ein Geschwür aus der Welt geschaffen wurde!


 
Ich habe was davon? Es ist großer Schaden entstanden? Mal sehen... So wie es für mich aussieht, haben die Rechteinhaber zumindest nicht weniger als vor Kino.to. Gestohlen wurde ihnen also schon mal nichts. Dann bliebe noch die Theorie "Schaden durch entgangene Gewinne". Möglich? Durchaus. Allerdings sollen sie das erst mal beweisen. Die Milchmädchenrechnung der Contentindustrie "Anzahl Downloads mal Verkaufspreis = Schaden" ist nämlich im besten Fall eine Vermutung. Andere Geschichten mit ähnlichem Gehalt an Realität, die ich so kenne beginnen idR mit "Es war einmal"...

Es wäre allerdings nett, würdest du nochmals erläutern, wo uns "Verbrauchen und Firmen großer Schaden" entstanden sein soll...



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Schaden im direkten Sinne nicht, aber im indirekten. Die Verbraucher mussten dafür mit höheren Preisen bei Musik, Blu-Ray und DVD bezahlen. Zumindest ist das die Aussage der Firmen. Die wollen ja den Verlust irgendwie wieder rein holen.





acc schrieb:


> höhere nachfrage ergibt höhere preise. selbst der käufer hat also von der konkurrenz durch kino.to profitiert.


 
Die Argumente Schaden, Preis und Nachfrage sind bei einem Gut wie Information (nichts weiter sind Musik, Film, Film Bilder und Text im weiteren Sinne nämlich nämlich), das sich quasi frei von Kosten vervielfältigen lässt, größter Humbug.

Außerdem bekommen die Urheberrechtsabgaben. Diese von einer bestimmten Branche der Privatwirtschaft erhobene, an Dreistigkeit kaum noch zu überbietende Steuer dient eigentlich dazu, das Recht auf eine Privatkopie zu finanzieren. Leider besteht dieses nur auf dem Papier. Trotzdem bezahlt man sie beim Kauf eines jeden Rohlings, Brenner, Rechner, Drucker/Scanner/Kopierer, MP3 Player ect. im Prinzip ohne, dass man dafür eine Gegenleistung erhält. Also sollen die mal schön die Füsse stillhalten.



KrHome schrieb:


> Letztlich wären die volkswirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen wohl nicht soooo dramatisch, aber wir hätten halt keine Filme und Musik mehr, weil keiner damit Geld verdienen kann. Also warum Arbeitskraft dafür aufwenden?!


 
Umkehrschluss: Es gab keine Musik und Filme (ok, das passt schlecht) vor dem Urheberrecht?


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juni 2011)

> Das ist falsch. Erstmal, wo ist dem Verbraucher ein Schaden entstanden? Nirgends. Höchstens den geldgeilen Produzentenfirmen, die sowieso im Geld schwimmen (Produktionskosten 5 Millionene €, eingespielt 100 Millionen €, liest man so oft).



MSH bzw Media Markt und Saturn schwimmen auch in Geld, darf man ihnen deswegen Schaden verursachen? 



> Allerdings dürfte der Schaden sehr gering sein, da nur ein kleiner Teil der Leute, die Filme bei kino.to geschaut hat, sich den Film auch im Kino angeschaut hätte, wenn es kino.to nicht gegeben hätte.



4 Mio. Nutzer täglich und der Schaden soll gering sein? Ausserdem gabs da soweit ich weiss alles von A bis Z und nicht nur Kinofilme. 



> Außerdem ist die Qualität bei so Streamingwebseiten sowieso *******, nix für echte "Filmliebhaber", die auch mal ins Kino gehen.



Die Qualität war sicherlich schwankend und nicht nur shice.



> Auf Kino.to wurden keine Filme gehostet, es wurde nur "verbunden" bzw. weitergeleitet. Wenn so eine Webseite geschlossen wird müsste man auch google schließen, schließlich findet man da (...) urheberrechtlichgeschützte Dateien ohne Ende. (...)"



Erstens ist afaik genau das nicht sicher (das wird sich wohl erst im Gerichtsverfahren rausstellen) und zweitens ist Google ne Suchmaschine für alles und kein "Filmportal" was zu 99 % auf illegales Material verweist. Natürlich müssten in dem Zusammenhang auch ganz andere Seiten geschlossen werden, aber Google gehört sicherlich nicht dazu.

Na ja, die Diskussionen um solche Themen sind elendig. Ignoranten gegen Moralisten.


----------



## Lorin (20. Juni 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Umkehrschluss: Es gab keine Musik und Filme (ok, das passt schlecht) vor dem Urheberrecht?


 
Ich würde es eher so ausdrücken, dass früher solche Dinge vermutlich per Faustrecht ausgefochten wurden. Auch damals hatten Leute Ideen und waren sicherlich nicht begeistert wenn jemand anderes diese geklaut hat.

Wie auch immer, die Staatsanwaltschaft wird sicherlich nur unter begründetem Verdacht 12 Leute in gewahrsam genommen haben. Ganz so einfach ist das nämlich aus Lust und Laune heraus nicht.


----------



## ATI fan (20. Juni 2011)

South Park-Episodenplayer - Christen rocken fett! (Ist in HD Verfügbar)^^
Diese Southpark Episode sollte zeigen, das die Filmstudios und Musik-industrie nicht so Arm ist wie ihr glaubt. In dem Video geht es ab 3.20 min los und da fängt es an um das Thema Raubkopien. 
Da werdet ihr verstehen, was der PCGHX User ThorMaer Meinte mit dem Zitat:


> Das ist falsch. Erstmal, wo ist dem Verbraucher ein Schaden entstanden?  Nirgends. Höchstens den geldgeilen Produzentenfirmen, die sowieso im  Geld schwimmen (Produktionskosten 5 Millionene €, eingespielt 100  Millionen €, liest man so oft). Allerdings dürfte der Schaden sehr  gering sein, da nur ein kleiner Teil der Leute, die Filme bei kino.to  geschaut hat, sich den Film auch im Kino angeschaut hätte, wenn es  kino.to nicht gegeben hätte. Außerdem ist die Qualität bei so  Streamingwebseiten sowieso *******, nix für echte "Filmliebhaber", die  auch mal ins Kino gehen. Auf Kino.to wurden keine Filme gehostet, es  wurde nur "verbunden" bzw. weitergeleitet. Wenn so eine Webseite  geschlossen wird müsste man auch google schließen, schließlich findet  man da (...) urheberrechtlichgeschützte Dateien ohne Ende. (...)


Diese Southpark Folge ist ab der Stelle witzig wo es mit der Polizei los geht. Wo sie die armen Promis zeigen, die statt 100 Mio nur noch 75 Mio haben und sich nicht ne Insel kaufen können... Echt zum lachen, aber schaut selber nach.


----------



## Loki1978 (20. Juni 2011)

Das ganze verhält sich hier für mich wie bei den Raubkopien. Keiner kann Pauschal behaupten das alle Geld für den Film ausgegeben hätten. 
Ein gewisser Prozentsatz wäre aber sicher dazu bereit gewesen. 

Vielleicht wird es mal Zeit bezahlbare Alternativen anzubieten. 20 € / Monatlich für eine Kinoonline Flatrate wäre doch mal ein gutes Angebot. 
Dafür gibts dann im Gegenzug die Filme in HD und ohne lästige Werbefallen.


----------



## ATI fan (20. Juni 2011)

Hast du das Video mit der South Park Folge angesehen, das mit dem Polizeibeamten, der den Kindern zeigen will wie schlecht es den Promis geht wegen Raubkopierern.

Eines solltet ihr wissen, ich schaute niemals in Kino.to Kino Filme, für jeden guten Film ging ich ins Kino (zuletzt zu Iron Man 1 und 2). Es ist mir jedoch viel lieber die Filme zuhause in 1080p am TV zu schauen über BluRay oder per TV (Sky) oder gegebenfalls von einem Freund seiner Multimedia HDD (720p Filme). Kino.to nutze ich meist für Serien die ich wegen Zeitmangel nicht anschauen konnte und daher eben später dann dort nachholte. (How i meet Your Mother und co).


----------



## JamX (20. Juni 2011)

MMM ihr schreibt hier so schön und macht und tut.... Ist auch alles richtig... aber  

Wenn Kino.to in den USA erfunden und bertrieben worden währe ... dann hätte google sie aufgekauft... Ich meine wieviele Inhalte von youtube verstößt gegen rechtliche inhalte? ich denke genug und sie werden direkt bei ihnen gehostet.. da ensteht für die Musik industrie doch auch genug schaden. 
Es ist doch so das es nun mal die deutsche gründlichkeit ist die kino.to geschlossen hat... 
Sicherlich ist es nicht ok... aber in Deutschland fehlt wirklich ein vernünftiges "LEGALES" portal um Filme zu schauen...


----------



## drakenbacken (20. Juni 2011)

Vor über 100 Jahren gab es keinen Schutz für geistige Werke. Künstler hatten entweder einen Mäzen oder sie verhungerten langsam. Die Einräumung von Rechten an geistigem Eigentum ist eine große Errungenschaft. Daran ändert auch die Tatsache nichts, daß man die Medienindustrie sicher zu Recht stark kritisieren kann.

Was die Kino.to Betreiber gemacht haben, ist finsterstes Mittelalter. Ohne den vielen Leuten, die die medialen Inhalte entwickelt und geschaffen haben, auch nur einen Cent abzugeben, haben sie die Werke indirekt mit großem Profit vermarktet. Das ist nichts anderes als Diebstahl, dagegen wirken selbst die Medien-Multis noch wie Heilige.

Ich behaupte mal dreist, daß alle, die die Kino.to-Betreiber so vehement verteidigen, das tun, weil sie mit diesem Portal einen bequemen oder geldwerten Vorteil verlieren. Wenn diese Kino.to-Fans selbst hunderte oder tausende Stunden ihrer Zeit und Energie in die Produktion einen Films gesteckt hätten und dann feststellen müßten, daß Dritte mit ihrem Werk viel Geld scheffeln würden, ohne eine Erlaubnis zu haben oder sie als Urheber zu beteiligen, dann hätten sie eine andere Meinung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2011)

@alle die meinen, es entstehe kein Schaden (oder meinen Southpark stelle die Realität zu 100% korrekt dar):
Es geht nicht darum, wie gut es Leuten geht oder nicht. Es geht darum, dass jedes Unternehmen (sei es eine Produktionsfirma oder ein Kino) am Ende des Geschäftsjahres bilanzieren muss. Da soll der Umsatz von Jahr zu Jahr nach Möglichkeit ein großes Plus aufweisen.
Wenn jetzt (Achtung: fiktive Zahl) jeder vierte, der einen Film auf kino.to gesehen hat, ins Kino gegangen wäre, so entsteht ein Verlust für das Kino/die Produktionsfirma. Dieser Verlust wird von denen eingefordert, die weiterhin ins Kino gehen... und das nur, damit am Ende des Geschäftsjahres die Bilanz stimmt.


Meiner Meinung nach, ist es richtig solche Seiten vom Netz zu nehmen. Wenn jetzt die dahinterstehende Industrie im Umkehrschluss zu ihren Argumentationen, dass geringere Besucherzahlen durch Raubkopien zu höheren Preisen führen, die Preise wieder senken, damit wieder Ex-Raubkopierer (oder Ex-Stream-Seher) wieder ins Kino kommen, dann sollen die Staatsanwälte an den Betreibern von kino.to ruhig ein Exempel nie dagewesenen Ausmaßes statuieren 
So viel zu meiner Sicht der Dinge.

PS:
Legale Portale fehlen?! Nutz einmal google und man findet genug Dienstleister, die ihre Filme entweder bequem per Post zu dir senden (sog. Online-Videotheken) oder Streamanbieter. Billig ist das im Vergleich zu kino.to nicht, dafür die Qualität unvergleichbar besser.
Wer sich aber Filme mit schiefem Bild und grausiger Tonspur ansieht, der scheint was das angeht sowieso ein dickes Fell zu haben... hauptsache billig/umsonst...


----------



## ATI fan (20. Juni 2011)

Hättet ihr die South Park Folge gesehen würdet ihr das ganze mit Humor sehen. Ich nutzte dieses Kino.to eh nicht für aktuelle Sachen, eher für Serien und Dinge die ich aus Zeitgründen verpasst habe. Also echt Schade das Kino.to geschlossen wurde, aber naja wer was sehen will, der findet einen Weg. Ob jetzt Jdownloader in Verbindung mit Rapidshare/Megaupload/Netload/Share.cx/Uploadet.to oder über Movie2k.to, der wo nicht zahlen will zahlt auch nicht. Man kann nicht jede Streaming-Seite sperren, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele.

Es gibt legale Streaming seiten, aber ganz ehrlich es ist kaum nötig, da alles sehr schnell ins TV kommt. RTL/Pro7 lassen da nicht lange auf sich warten.


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

Ich bin letztens mal über MyVideo.tv gestolpert und war durchaus überrascht, dass es so ein Angebot auch legal für lau gibt. Gut, die Filme sind meist etwas älter und/oder von B- oder C-Movie Qualität aber es ist durchaus ein Anfang ^^


----------



## BaronSengir (20. Juni 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> @alle die meinen, es entstehe kein Schaden (oder meinen Southpark stelle die Realität zu 100% korrekt dar):
> Es geht nicht darum, wie gut es Leuten geht oder nicht. Es geht darum, dass jedes Unternehmen (sei es eine Produktionsfirma oder ein Kino) am Ende des Geschäftsjahres bilanzieren muss. Da soll der Umsatz von Jahr zu Jahr nach Möglichkeit ein großes Plus aufweisen.
> Wenn jetzt (Achtung: fiktive Zahl) jeder vierte, der einen Film auf kino.to gesehen hat, ins Kino gegangen wäre, so entsteht ein Verlust für das Kino/die Produktionsfirma. Dieser Verlust wird von denen eingefordert, die weiterhin ins Kino gehen... und das nur, damit am Ende des Geschäftsjahres die Bilanz stimmt.
> 
> ...


 
Und genau deswegen ist in unserem ganzen Wirtschaftssystem der Wurm drin.


----------



## PCuner (20. Juni 2011)

Wie man bei Kino.to gesehen hat kann man doch so einiges durch Werbung finanzieren, aber nein die Manager wollen natürlich ihre eigene Kohle. Es ist eigentlich ganz leicht so ein Angebot wie kino.to legal zu machen. Kann man ja bei myvideo.tv sehen, und dort gibt es eine unglaubliche Vielfalt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2011)

BaronSengir schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ist in unserem ganzen Wirtschaftssystem der Wurm drin.


 
Verbesserungsvorschlag? Internet abschalten? 



PCuner schrieb:


> Wie man bei Kino.to gesehen hat kann man doch so einiges durch Werbung finanzieren, aber nein die Manager wollen natürlich ihre eigene Kohle. Es ist eigentlich ganz leicht so ein Angebot wie kino.to legal zu machen. Kann man ja bei myvideo.tv sehen, und dort gibt es eine unglaubliche Vielfalt.



Wie will man das mit Werbung, die der Endverbraucher annimmt, denn finanzieren? Ein wenig Geflacker am Bildschirmrand? Schiebt man den Browser halt nach rechts, Werbung weg, und gut... mich als Werbepartner würde dieses Konzept nicht ansprechen.
Werbung im Film? Damit bekommt man Konkurrenz zum TV, nicht aber zum Kino. Ergo wird es weiter illegal (oder Grauzone) bleiben. Viel früher wirds dann auf deiner legalen Seite auch nicht sein (mit gleichem Werbeanteil), sprich TV oder legaler Stream mit Werbung wird im Endeffekt aufs gleiche hinauslaufen.


----------



## acc (20. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wir (Verbraucher) können nur hoffen, das durch die Schließung von solchen Protalen wie Kino.to, die Industrie ihre Versprechen hällt, und die Medien günstiger auf den Markt bringt.



da hoffst du aber vergebens, es ist immer der gleiche unfug, der von der contentindustrie kommt. als damals die cd eingeführt wurde (um mal bei optischen medien zu bleiben) haben die manager auch laut getönt, das durch die wesentlich geringeren produktionskosten die preise gegenüber kassetten und lps sinken würden. wie wir alle wissen, ist das nicht eingetreten . aktuell sieht man das schön an den digitalen distributionen. obwohl da ganze vertriebsketten wegfallen, die zwischendurch gewinn abgreifen, sinken die preise nicht.

edit: ich hab mal mir gerade den spass gemacht mit crysis 2, amazon will 36,40€ und ea in seinen eigenen shop 54,99€ (als download) dafür sehen .


----------



## Tealc05 (20. Juni 2011)

Also ich sehe kein Problem darin, wenn man im TV mal ne Folge einer Serie verpasst hat diesen dann sich Online (egal wo) anzuschauen. Mal davon abgesehen das es mir mit den TV-Sendern zum Halse raushängt, dass mal 3 Folgen einer neuen Staffel gezeigt werden und dann monatelang nur Wiederholungen einer anderen Staffel bis dann mal wieder ein paar der aktuellen Staffel ausgestrahlt werden. Das wird noch übertrumpft mit Serien bei denen nur eine Staffel im TV gezeigt wird und dann nix mehr obwohl es etliche mehr gibt, die eine Staffel wird dann aber auch zig mal wiederholt. Kurzum den TV-Sendern ist es egal was der "Kunde" sehen will. Hauptsache die Verblödungssendungen werden immer und durchgehend gesendet.
Wenn man sich in der hinsicht nicht verkaspern lassen will und auch nicht zusätzlich Bezahlfernsehen möchte so verleiten solche Seiten schon gerne mal dazu sie zu nutzen.

Kino.to kenne ich nicht, gehe aber mal vom Namen her davon aus das dort aktuelle Kinofilme gezeigt werden. Das ist dann was anders. So was sollte man sich im Kino anschauen oder warten bis die DVD raus ist bzw. das im TV ausgestrahlt wird. Ob gesetzlich richtig oder falsch so ist dieses doch zumindest moralisch richtig.
Ich bezweifel allerdings das sich die Preise für den Kinoeintritt, die DVD oder vielleicht sogar die TV-Gebühren senken würden, selbst wenn alle die Internetportale meiden würden oder es keine mehr gibt. Eher steigen die Preise, weil die Firmen und Unternehmen dann Ihre Produkte nicht mit einigermaßen günstigen Preisen anbieten bräuchten um sie zu verkaufen. Gier liegt nun mal in der Natur des Menschen.

Mir ist bisher keine Schlagzeile aufgefallen in der stand, z.b.: Fluch der Karibik (oder anderer Titel) kann wegen mangelnder Einnahmen nicht Fortgesetzt werden. Die guten Filme nehmen weit mehr ein als die Kosten waren. Richtig schlechte Filme kommen meist gar nicht ins Kino und selbst wenn man nur ein kleines Budget hat kann man gute Filme machen (z.B. Paranormal Activity). Es liegt also nicht daran das Unsummen an Einnahmen durch solche Portale fehlen würden sondern lediglich daran das die Filmunternehmen den Hals nicht voll bekommen.
Ich bin eher zwiegespalten in dieser Hinsicht: Zum einen sehe ich mir gerne Filme an, ins Kino gehe ich deswegen aber schon aus Prinzip nicht (Zuviele Nebengeräusche, weiter Weg usw.). Folglich warte ich bis zur DVD, die meist überteuert in den Handel kommt. Ich gebe nicht mehr als 15 Euro für nen Film aus und dann muss der schon gut sein, meist nur so ca. 10 Euro oder halt von der Videothek. 
Also trifft schon mal auf mich und viele meine Bekannten das Argument "Es würden durch solche Portale Kinoeinnahmen fehlen" nicht zu.
Da ich feste Ausgabewerte für einen Film habe mach ich mich dann auch strafbar, weil ich nicht das bezahle was das Filmunternehmen ursprünglich dafür haben will und den somit Umsatz flöten geht? 
Ich frag mich, wenn ein Großteil nun nicht ins Kino gehen würde und einen Film nur von der Videothek ausleiht reicht dann der Gewinn bzw. der Umsatz aus um die Ausgaben zu decken? Die kaufen ja nun nicht für jeden Kunden einen eigenen Film. Das wäre aber die legale Schiene die verlangt wird. Über solche Konsequenzen haben die sich aber bestimmt noch keine Gedanken gemacht oder die Videotheken zahlen einen deutlich höheren Preis für die Filme.
Bei mir wird sich, egal ob nun Kino.to zu ist oder nicht, nichts an meinem gewohnten Verhalten ändern. Serie verpasst also TV-Aufnahme (Das ist für mich wichtig, keine DVD-Rips oder so) im Internet anschauen und fertig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2011)

Der in manchen Augen als Robin Hood angesehene Betreiber hat doch ordendlich in die Portokasse gegriffen. Mal sehen was ihm noch alles blüht


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

jo das is voll heftig, dass er über eine Millionen verdient hat allein mit dem Portal !


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2011)

BaronSengir schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ist in unserem ganzen Wirtschaftssystem der Wurm drin.



Bilanzen mit hohem Plus jedes Jahr. Mhhhhh wo hat man das schonmal gehört? Ach ja, Bankenkrise. 
Ich wills mal vorsichtig sagen: Die ganze Film und Musikindustrie hat ganz einfach das Medium Internet verpennt!
Seht euch Napster an. Wann war das? Vor 10 Jahren? Da gabts nur Modems. Und trotzdem haben sich da schon Leute Musik gezogen. 
Hätte es da bei den Managern mal Klick gemacht, und hätten angefangen ihre Musik und Filme für wenige Cent zu verticken, gabe es keine Tauschbörsen oder Hoster. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Umfang. 
Ich persönlich kenne Kino.to garnicht. Und wenn da mal Experten bei der Cyberpolizei sitzen würde, dann würden sicherlich täglich ca 1000 Seiten zugemacht die sicherlich etwa größer sind als Kino.to. 
Und wer schreibt mir eigendlich vor, was ich mit dem Internet mache? Zahle ich nicht dafür? Providerkosten, die zum Glück noch nicht fällige GEZ auf Internetfähige Rechner? Wenn der Staat die Kosten übernimmt, kann er mir auch ruhig vorschreiben, was ich damit anfangen soll. Aber solange ICH dafür zahle mache ich damit was ich will.

Jetzt habe ich auch noch die GEZ erwähnt, oje. Das muß man sich mal reinziehen. Ich kaufe mir einen Fernseher und muß dann vierteljährlich auch noch zahlen, ob ich ihn benutze oder nicht. Das ist genau so, Ich hab ein Auto und muß monatlich Sprit bezahlen obwohl ich ein Jahr nicht damit fahre. Und warum? Die öffentlich Rechtlichen sich geschätzte 50 Sender leisten kann. Ihr könnt ja mal nachzählen wie viele es sind. Sind nicht nur ARD und ZDF. Und vergesst die Radiosender nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juli 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Sind nicht nur ARD und ZDF. Und vergesst die Radiosender nicht.



Und Werbeeinnahmen haben die auch noch, da frag ich mich wie die privaten Sender nur mit Werbung überleben können, wenn der öffentlich Rechtlichen die GEZ nicht ausreicht.


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Juli 2011)

Passt jetzt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber: Die privaten unterhalten nicht so viele Sender. Die haben meist nur 2-3 Fernsehsender und dazu noch 1 Radio Sender. Die Öffentlichen haben ja 20-30 Fernsehsender und 20 Radiosender. Liste deutschsprachiger Fernsehsender


----------

